# I live in Germany now....



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

So, I haven't been a regular poster on this forum in quite some time. I was mostly on audizine as it seemed to be more active in the Colorado area. Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that I have moved to Germany, shipped my A3 over, and have driven at 140 on the Autobahn. Pretty fun, until the gas gauge starts visibly emptying rapidly every time you look at it.... Its fun though 

Anyway, just wanted to let folks know that since I speak fluent German, have access to USPS over here for shipping, if anyone wanted anything shipped I could hook it up

Also, I am thinking about buying an RS3 or 4 since I can without having to pay German tax, since I'm under Status of Forces Agreement, but would have to sell it since I can't ship it back to the States. Would be fun though...:beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3Danimal said:


> So, I haven't been a regular poster on this forum in quite some time. I was mostly on audizine as it seemed to be more active in the Colorado area. Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that I have moved to Germany, shipped my A3 over, and have driven at 140 on the Autobahn. Pretty fun, until the gas gauge starts visibly emptying rapidly every time you look at it.... Its fun though
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let folks know that since I speak fluent German, have access to USPS over here for shipping, if anyone wanted anything shipped I could hook it up
> 
> Also, I am thinking about buying an RS3 or 4 since I can without having to pay German tax, since I'm under Status of Forces Agreement, but would have to sell it since I can't ship it back to the States. Would be fun though...:beer:


You should definitely buy an RS3. Then just part it all out to us when you get ready to move back  Dibs on seats...and 2.5T :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dan! Parts. Send me. Now.

:beer:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

That sounds awesome! You better take and post some pics of all the euro a3s you see there! (just to make the people who want to go shaved jealous) Speaking of which...if you go to any meets there, they will probably be so jealous of your US-spec car! damn the wanting what you don't have mentality

This will be a better "Ask a parts guy" thread since we can get all the euro stuff we want now!

What will be the first group buy? :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> What will be the first _FAMIRY PURCHASE_? :laugh:


RS3 Roof Spoiler FTMFW!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> RS3 Roof Spoiler FTMFW!


In!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

TBomb said:


> RS3 Roof Spoiler FTMFW!


also in


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

A3Danimal said:


> So, I haven't been a regular poster on this forum in quite some time. I was mostly on audizine as it seemed to be more active in the Colorado area. Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that I have moved to Germany, shipped my A3 over, and have driven at 140 on the Autobahn. Pretty fun, until the gas gauge starts visibly emptying rapidly every time you look at it.... Its fun though
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let folks know that since I speak fluent German, have access to USPS over here for shipping, if anyone wanted anything shipped I could hook it up
> 
> Also, I am thinking about buying an RS3 or 4 since I can without having to pay German tax, since I'm under Status of Forces Agreement, but would have to sell it since I can't ship it back to the States. Would be fun though...:beer:


If Im not mistaken, if you remove the engine from the car and import them both at different times, and then reinstall the engine in the USA, you can get around the registration issue because it is technically a kit car. Dont quote me on that, but from what Ive heard that is the case. Also I may be contacting you in the future for an S3 front end


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

TBomb said:


> RS3 Roof Spoiler FTMFW!


x100!!! Count me in if this happens...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

what is the minimum purchase amount to get free shipping?


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

Famiry purchase......


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

deep in!:wave:


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Where the video link from the tour of the Audi plant?opcorn:


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

RS3 Spoiler ... INNNNNN


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

s3 alcantara flat bottom plzz


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

rebelxtnut said:


> If Im not mistaken, if you remove the engine from the car and import them both at different times, and then reinstall the engine in the USA, you can get around the registration issue because it is technically a kit car. Dont quote me on that, but from what Ive heard that is the case. Also I may be contacting you in the future for an S3 front end


Even if this is true in some places kit cars are on a state by state basis. Some states allow kit cars and some don't.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like my RS3 roof spoiler famiry purchase idea is a hit. Soooo let's make this happen?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

rebelxtnut said:


> If Im not mistaken, if you remove the engine from the car and import them both at different times, and then reinstall the engine in the USA, you can get around the registration issue because it is technically a kit car. Dont quote me on that, but from what Ive heard that is the case. Also I may be contacting you in the future for an S3 front end


If this is true for Colorado, I might have to do this....



SilverSquirrel said:


> what is the minimum purchase amount to get free shipping?


:laugh: Oh, you so hirarious! No spoiler for you!



wishntoboutside said:


> Where the video link from the tour of the Audi plant?opcorn:


Coming! Geez! I've only been here 2 months. Actually, I was going to do the Mercedes Benz factory and museum, and then the Porsche museum, since both are here in Stuttgart, first.

Ok, so I will stop at the Audi dealer on the way home from work and try and get a part # one of these days. We're still unpacking and getting the house together. I also wonder if buying a bunch of spoilers at one time from one dealer would be suspicious.... Like, will they turn me in to the tax police or something for running an ebay business. Damnit, now I'm getting paranoid! Also, will the spoiler fit on 8P cars?

And I just priced out an RS3...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

A3Danimal said:


> And I just priced out an RS3...


Kewl . . . Someone to visit on my next vacation to Germany (2010, was stationed their-78-81 Hanau; 83-86 Ansbach) and their better be an RS3 in the garage or at least be able to rent one (thinking about another vacation at Oktoberfest time next year).

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Dan! Parts. Send me. Now.
> 
> :beer:


Ditto!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

"Part number for the spoiler is 8P4-827-933-B-GRU. Let me caution you....the hatch itself has a different part number for an A3 as opposed to an S3. We ran into a similar issue on the newest Beetle, and had to replace a hatch in order to install a spoiler. This may be the same case here!" -bud


Rear Hatch famiry purchase!!! How many for free shipping?:laugh:


did someone once say you can put lipstick on a pig?:heart:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> "Part number for the spoiler is 8P4-827-933-B-GRU. Let me caution you....the hatch itself has a different part number for an A3 as opposed to an S3. We ran into a similar issue on the newest Beetle, and had to replace a hatch in order to install a spoiler. This may be the same case here!" -bud
> 
> 
> Rear Hatch famiry purchase!!! How many for free shipping?:laugh:
> ...



Don't think it should be a problem... Check out Rick89's install


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

LET'S DO IT!!! Add some beauty to the booty!!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

What does access to USPS mean exactly in terms of being overseas? Does shipping cost a lot less using your overseas USPS hookups? Frankly, I'd love to go shopping on ebay.de and have a trusted relay / courrier service. Would gladly pay for the benefit. Remember, no gruop buys. Only a helpful hand with shipping for the famiry.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

S3 mirror caps? (Pre-facelift)


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> S3 mirror caps? (Pre-facelift)


The S4 caps fit just fine and can be sourced here at probably the same or less. This only works for parts that are not available in the USA via ETKA. If it even works at all. The shipping if low cost could make this a great connection.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm in for the roof spoiler!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

drew138 said:


> What does access to USPS mean exactly in terms of being overseas? Does shipping cost a lot less using your overseas USPS hookups? Frankly, I'd love to go shopping on ebay.de and have a trusted relay / courrier service. Would gladly pay for the benefit. Remember, no gruop buys. Only a helpful hand with shipping for the famiry.


Yes. Having access to USPS means it costs the same to ship something to/from my APO as it would to ship from Cali to DC, I'm guessing. It may be less, as before my wife flew over, she shipped a few boxes with coats and clothes, and the guy at the PO told her it was almost 1/3 off or more than shipping to a German address... We might have to do a test run shipping one spoiler and then I'll get an idea of shipping costs


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

A3Danimal said:


> Yes. Having access to USPS means it costs the same to ship something to/from my APO as it would to ship from Cali to DC, I'm guessing. It may be less, as before my wife flew over, she shipped a few boxes with coats and clothes, and the guy at the PO told her it was almost 1/3 off or more than shipping to a German address... We might have to do a test run shipping one spoiler and then I'll get an idea of shipping costs


if you ship that to me (in nyc) I wouldn't say no to the idea


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

A3Danimal said:


> Yes. Having access to USPS means it costs the same to ship something to/from my APO as it would to ship from Cali to DC, I'm guessing. It may be less, as before my wife flew over, she shipped a few boxes with coats and clothes, and the guy at the PO told her it was almost 1/3 off or more than shipping to a German address... We might have to do a test run shipping one spoiler and then I'll get an idea of shipping costs


If you guys care to know what cost may be like. I recently shipped a 40 lb box to a APO and it cost $32USD. They said it would take about 4 days to get there. I'm sure the APO that Dan is at is easier to get to then the one I sent to.

Weight can be 70lbs, and girth is 108": https://www.usps.com/ship/can-you-ship-it-internationally.htm? I feel the dimension of the spoiler is what's gonna drive the cost up.

You can test to me Dan :beer:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

A3Danimal said:


> Yes. Having access to USPS means it costs the same to ship something to/from my APO as it would to ship from Cali to DC, I'm guessing. It may be less, as before my wife flew over, she shipped a few boxes with coats and clothes, and the guy at the PO told her it was almost 1/3 off or more than shipping to a German address... We might have to do a test run shipping one spoiler and then I'll get an idea of shipping costs


Oh boy.


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

A3Danimal said:


> So, I haven't been a regular poster on this forum in quite some time. I was mostly on audizine as it seemed to be more active in the Colorado area. Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that I have moved to Germany, shipped my A3 over, and have driven at 140 on the Autobahn. Pretty fun, until the gas gauge starts visibly emptying rapidly every time you look at it.... Its fun though
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let folks know that since I speak fluent German, have access to USPS over here for shipping, if anyone wanted anything shipped I could hook it up
> 
> Also, I am thinking about buying an RS3 or 4 since I can without having to pay German tax, since I'm under Status of Forces Agreement, but would have to sell it since I can't ship it back to the States. Would be fun though...:beer:


Does this include Ducati parts?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

If you have to pay VAT on parts, then the only break is going to be shipping- price will be, well, pricey


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

skotti said:


> If you have to pay VAT on parts, then the only break is going to be shipping- price will be, well, pricey


It's an issue of availability. The importers of parts charge huge markups on things because they simply cannot be purchased in the USA. So buying something overseas and shipping it here would likely be more affordable than going through an importer.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

drew138 said:


> It's an issue of availability. The importers of parts charge huge markups on things because they simply cannot be purchased in the USA. So buying something overseas and shipping it here would likely be more affordable than going through an importer.


I work in Europe and live in the USA. I even have access, on occasion, to use our private jet to fly back to the USA, so I don't worry about packing a part into my luggage.
I RARELY do it because the part are more expensive in Europe, mainly due to VAT and partly due to exchange rates. Importers don't pay VAT, and buy in quantity, so the prices here tend to be competitive, if not better than prices in Europe.
Availability- absolutely. But at a price.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

skotti said:


> I work in Europe and live in the USA. I even have access, on occasion, to use our private jet to fly back to the USA, so I don't worry about packing a part into my luggage.
> I RARELY do it because the part are more expensive in Europe, mainly due to VAT and partly due to exchange rates. Importers don't pay VAT, and buy in quantity, so the prices here tend to be competitive, if not better than prices in Europe.
> Availability- absolutely. But at a price.


Good point. No harm in investigating.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I am definately in for a RS3 spoiler


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

*RS3 Spoiler Famiry purchase list*

So here's the current list of us who are interested in the group buy, we're 8 so far....

Tbomb
krazyboi
Rub-ISH
everfresh59
AllThingsGhetto
Sammi_S
daniel.ramirez
Pretarion

Not sure how many more we need...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> So here's the current list of us who are interested in the group buy, we're 8 so far....
> 
> Tbomb
> krazyboi
> ...


damn...you guys so want that RS3 spoiler!
make sure he can ship things over first...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

im in for this if it happens


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

curious as to the price before saying I'm in


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah Everfresh is getting a little ahead of himself...

Lets get some numbers first, and lets see if A3Danimal even feels like taking on such a thing. 

It's a lot of work and we can't just expect him to want to ship 10 or more spoilers


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

A3Danimal, any chance you'd be willing to take this on? I suppose we could also ask BKS if they're open to a group buy deal.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

I am in for spoiler


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

skotti said:


> I work in Europe and live in the USA. I even have access, on occasion, to use our private jet to fly back to the USA, so I don't worry about packing a part into my luggage.
> I RARELY do it because the part are more expensive in Europe, mainly due to VAT and partly due to exchange rates. Importers don't pay VAT, and buy in quantity, so the prices here tend to be competitive, if not better than prices in Europe.
> Availability- absolutely. But at a price.


 Skotti, because I'm over here under SOFA (Status of Forces Agreement), I don't have to pay VAT. I have a form I can use to get out of it. BUT: not all stores take the VAT form (they should, but sometimes the Germans are dicks about doing "extra work". The VAT forms cost me money: Its not much, 3 or 4 dollars, and I can only have 10 out at any given time. AND the total cost in euros has to be under 2500, otherwise I have to get the big VAT form which costs $6 but there are a bunch more hoops I have to go through for that one.... 

Let me get a price first guys, which I'll do this week, and then we can talk about GB.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice! I'll take RS3 seats, in that case


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

A3Danimal said:


> So, I haven't been a regular poster on this forum in quite some time. I was mostly on audizine as it seemed to be more active in the Colorado area. Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that I have moved to Germany, shipped my A3 over, and have driven at 140 on the Autobahn. Pretty fun, until the gas gauge starts visibly emptying rapidly every time you look at it.... Its fun though
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let folks know that since I speak fluent German, have access to USPS over here for shipping, if anyone wanted anything shipped I could hook it up
> 
> Also, I am thinking about buying an RS3 or 4 since I can without having to pay German tax, since I'm under Status of Forces Agreement, but would have to sell it since I can't ship it back to the States. Would be fun though...:beer:


 Hey A3Danimal, 

I am also here in Stuttgart too, I am assuming you are here for the same reasons I am also which I work at Patch. My co-worker allowed me to drive his A3 2.0TFSI a month ago while we drove up to Frankfurt and I had it it up 120 mph. Driving on the Autobahn is a fun experience and it amazes me how well (When they want to) the Germans do it and despite the crazy city driving. I don't own an Audi, but after 7 months already in place I have been lurking around here along with getting quotes.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JOES1.8T said:


> Hey A3Danimal,
> 
> I am also here in Stuttgart too, I am assuming you are here for the same reasons I am also which I work at Patch. My co-worker allowed me to drive his A3 2.0TFSI a month ago while we drove up to Frankfurt and I had it it up 120 mph. Driving on the Autobahn is a fun experience and it amazes me how well (When they want to) the Germans do it and despite the crazy city driving. I don't own an Audi, but after 7 months already in place I have been lurking around here along with getting quotes.


 Sweet, another person who can help ship RS3 spoilers!!!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry guys, I didn't get around to getting over to the Audi dealer to ask about spoiler cost. Work was busy this week. But I will try and get over there next week...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

A3Danimal said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't get around to getting over to the Audi dealer to ask about spoiler cost. Work was busy this week. But I will try and get over there next week...


 What is this work stuff you speak of? :wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3Danimal said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't get around to getting over to the Audi dealer to ask about spoiler cost. Work was busy this week. But I will try and get over there next week...


Any updates?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

First off, I am offended that we didn't start a Famiry Purchase thread! Only by chance did I open this thread to hear that we are looking at doing a GB. Buuuuuut, I am glad I did because now I can get in on this GB, price dependent of course.

Updated list:

Tbomb
krazyboi
Rub-ISH
everfresh59
AllThingsGhetto
Sammi_S
daniel.ramirez
Pretarion
Tcardio
Rawaudi
UberA3
Audi_S5
604A3

Dependent on price of course.....


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Monday bump.

I emailed BKS to see what pricing they will come in at for a comparison.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

BKS said he could do a 10% discount if we buy 3 or more. I told him we had 10 people interested, but that is what he gave me.

I am assuming the prices are shipped also, as that is normally what he does.

So that would make it $610 each :facepalm:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> First off, I am offended that we didn't start a Famiry Purchase thread! Only by chance did I open this thread to hear that we are looking at doing a GB. Buuuuuut, I am glad I did because now I can get in on this GB, price dependent of course.
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> ...


+me price


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

My dealership will give me 15% off parts, but since it is a euro-spec part, I have to pay upfront. So the 10% is no good for me.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> My dealership will give me 15% off parts, but since it is a euro-spec part, I have to pay upfront. So the 10% is no good for me.


ask your dealership what is the part at cost and then pm me. why? I got skills son!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> ask your dealership what is the part at cost and then pm me. why? I got skills son!


werd!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tcardio is a wizard.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

called my parts guy, and they cannot get that part here in the states. They don't even have a price listed because it is not obtainable.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

FYI for anyone trying to source these.

RS3:
8P4 827 933 C GRU :spoiler
8P4 945 097 A :brake light (if not already present in the spoiler)

I have two more emails out to dealers:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> FYI for anyone trying to source these.
> 
> RS3:
> 8P4 827 933 C GRU :spoiler
> ...


on it


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

hope you're enjoying Germany D3Animal. I moved 20 miles and it took months to get settled, i can't imagine going 10,000.

Not to hijack the new RS3 spoiler thread, but i'm interested in the s-line euro springs, and the last thread i've seen about it had the vendor out of business (vagparts). I KNOW everfresh wants in on this too 

these are the part # i pulled from an everfresh59 thread:
part numbers for A3 FWD are 8P0411105E & 8P0511115BJ


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone got any good news? Man, it'd be sweet if we can get this somewhere in the 560 range...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> Anyone got any good news? Man, it'd be sweet if we can get this somewhere in the 560 range...


peeps are sure excited. keep it in your pants hehehehehe. I just texted THE number one parts distributor for audi to see what he can offer. Lets be realistic and everyone pipe in and name the price they would be willing to pay and then we will take the average. I need some input on what really will make this happen.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

5 bills... realistically its only a spoiler... i'm worried there may be more to it since I think on the RS3 it functions as an air brake and is articulated...(i.e. motor and all kinds of other connections) 

I don't need that stuff only the wing


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> Speaking of which...if you go to any meets there, they will probably be so jealous of your US-spec car!
> 
> :laugh:


 And why´s that ?? You think we can´t get ours specified however we want them ??? Come on ...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sir Ville said:


> And why´s that ?? You think we can´t get ours specified however we want them ??? Come on ...


That's the point ! Europe has all the choices, the colors, 3 or 5 doors, the buckets, the engines, the body kits all the pure sex of Audi and we just drool! Look at your car, solar orange FTW! And may I mention Swedish girls! Damn son, you got it all! Post a pic of that beauty


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio said:


> Damn son, you got it all! Post a pic of that beauty


you mean swedish girls right?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

tcardio said:


> That's the point ! Europe has all the choices, the colors, 3 or 5 doors, the buckets, the engines, the body kits all the pure sex of Audi and we just drool! Look at your car, solar orange FTW! And may I mention Swedish girls! Damn son, you got it all! Post a pic of that beauty


I got it now ... And i WOULD post pics (both the new car & some Swedish chicks too ) if i just knew how. I´m a retard when it comes to computers. I may need to ask some help from my daughters...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sir Ville said:


> I got it now ... And i WOULD post pics (both the new car & some Swedish chicks too ) if i just knew how. I´m a retard when it comes to computers. I may need to ask some help from my daughters...


Waiting.... :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Waiting.... :laugh:


On pics of daughters?


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Still at dealers on this pic . All stickers and $#!t still on. Pics of daughters may (or may not) follow...


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9397_100000338739849_1085252_2128111579_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48000_100000338739849_1083477_627393994_n.jpg
... and then some . Taken before delivery service as well. I need to get some new pics. 
Hate those rims though. Luckily i have bought a set of nice , matte black rims to be bolted on shortly. These stock rims will get painted (black,of course) for use with winter tires.
http://www.molway.com/shop/thumbnai...origpic-662f84.jpg_0_0_100_100_400_400_75.jpg


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sir Ville said:


> ... and then some . Taken before delivery service as well. I need to get some new pics.
> Hate those rims though. Luckily i have bought a set of nice , matte black rims to be bolted on shortly. These stock rims will get painted (black,of course) for use with winter tires.
> http://www.molway.com/shop/thumbnai...origpic-662f84.jpg_0_0_100_100_400_400_75.jpg




























Just helping out...


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks ! Like said i´m not a computer wizard. These things are work of Satan.:banghead:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Sir Ville said:


> Still at dealers on this pic . All stickers and $#!t still on. Pics of daughters may (or may not) follow...


man, that's a Pull! Me! Over! color if I ever saw one :thumbup:, though would probly still be ignored by police if next to a pony car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sir Ville said:


> Thanks ! Like said i´m not a computer wizard. These things are work of Satan.:banghead:


HAHA. Take the links you post here, throw this







after link to post images.

So it would be







...then let the magic do it's thing.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Will try that next time around... IF i remember what i just learned.


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

asal said:


> man, that's a Pull! Me! Over! color if I ever saw one :thumbup:, though would probly still be ignored by police if next to a pony car.


 Thanks! I like the "Lambo orange" too... And our *****cat Police don´t mind. It actually looks way better in real life. Changes its hue somewhat depending how the sunlight catches it = hence the color code "Solar Orange" i quess.
This very car is actually the last one (before the new facelifted one comes around in six months) to ever hit the Swedish soil. I had to use excessive force to get it colored/specd exactly the way i wanted. Audi Sweden ín their turn had to beg Audi GmbH in Germany to come thru and they did eventhough the initial answer was "no".


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I need some S3 side skirts. :wave:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Not for sale in good ol´US ??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sir Ville said:


> Not for sale in good ol´US ??


We can get them...I just wasn't them cheaper  

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> FYI for anyone trying to source these.
> 
> RS3:
> 8P4 827 933 C GRU :spoiler
> ...


I'm getting 8P4 827 933 B GRU: spoiler on ETKA and so is my contact. Anyways, will figure it out. Singapore has been notified. I will keep all you eager minds updated!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tcardio said:


> I'm getting 8P4 827 933 B GRU: spoiler on ETKA and so is my contact. Anyways, will figure it out. Singapore has been notified. I will keep all you eager minds updated!


opcorn:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> We can get them...I just wasn't them cheaper
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Don´t really know what you mean ("i just wasn´t them cheaper") but i can check the price here. A good friend of mine works at Audi Sweden = really good prices. The freight may kill the deal though...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sir Ville said:


> Don´t really know what you mean ("i just wasn´t them cheaper") but i can check the price here. A good friend of mine works at Audi Sweden = really good prices. The freight may kill the deal though...


Damn it, stupid phone. "I just WANT them cheaper" is what I meant. Yea, the freight kills most anything for all of us that want stuff from overseas :banghead:


----------



## Sir Ville (Dec 25, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sir Ville said:


> Don´t really know what you mean ("i just wasn´t them cheaper") but i can check the price here. A good friend of mine works at Audi Sweden = really good prices. The freight may kill the deal though...


pardon him sure, he was just talking to TP


----------

